# triplets this morning



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Tinkerbell kidded this morning ! Triplets will post pist pics and update later


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

:stars: Congrats cant wait to see pics!!!!!


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

:thumb: Congrats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats :stars:


----------



## pitchik (Dec 2, 2011)

YAY


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS! :stars: :dance:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations.... boys or girls???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Congrats! Way to go, Tink!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

We want pics!!


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.ne...27583466_1415392433_32116280_1582232131_n.jpg









Sorry I had to leave for Houston before I could get other pics. We make have to supplement feed the little black nanny, my daughter said she's not been as active as the other two. She told me 2 girls and 1 boy


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah.. congratulations.


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

Hooray for three!!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...cute babies.. :thumb:


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Congrats! I hope the little black one perks up soon. Cute family!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

congrats!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

aaawwweee Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## sulphurfire (Jul 5, 2011)

Took this pic this morning


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

How cute!!!  Congrats :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awwwww  Congratulations! :stars: Such pretty babies :hug:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, they are beautiful. I love the contrast between the black one and the other two.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

They are beautiful! Nice picture too.


----------

